# The boys and me ...



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

At the beginning of November I was invited to take part in a photo shoot for the Beaumont Sainsbury Ankmal Hospital, which is the vet practice attached to the RVC and is the vets the boys are registered at.

The pics below are the result. I am still waiting for a reference to the photographer but I will credit the album once I get it.

Enjoy the gjnger.

https://plus.google.com/photos/101373806542709009917/albums/5957659956119172929


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

lovely photo's


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

beeeeeeeeeeeeeautiful , thankyou for sharing :thumbup1:

is your cat the o2 cat?


----------



## Josephine82 (Dec 10, 2013)

They are gorgeous! Always love a ginger kitty 

They remind me of that cat they use in the UK's O2 adverts, so cute.

Got that mainecoon look


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

They are MCs - three brothers. The O2 cat is an MC too but they animated the tail too much for my liking 

For those who don't want to follow the link here are a handful of the shots (of the 37 in the album):




























and with their proud dad (me!):


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

now how beautiful do you all look  i followed the link , fantastic , i went a bit further and seen your beautiful boys as cubs  i left comments too

i haven't actually seen the ad in video format yet only a picture ad , but im gonna have a look , 

thankyou for sharing your beautiful boys with us here , o2 missed out there i'd say


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

I was wondering who the stalker liking my pics on G+ was


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh dear i only joined the other day now my face is popping up all over the place , hope it's ok


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh dear what they've done to his tail is unforgiveable 

i do like the way he picks up his paws in a slow trot in house at the start  very graceful


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

they are great shots Peter....you must be very proud of your boys.


----------



## Josephine82 (Dec 10, 2013)

Amazing kitties, never seen a ginger MC, until that O2 and of course now :001_wub:


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Aren't you all a bunch of beauties?! 

Is one of your boys missing an ear? Is there a story?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow your boys are just stunning :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: 

Viv xx


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

Lunabuma said:


> Is one of your boys missing an ear? Is there a story?


He had to have it operated on - a rare case of what appears to be a genetic weakness of the capillaries and he got cauilflower ear (aural haematoma?). His dad/grandad (same cat. cough) had the same, but the brothers are fine.

I tease him by calling him Mr. Floppy sometimes.


----------



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

oh my, thats made my day. beauties.
gorgeous photos,
i want your cats,.
michelle x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Fabulous photos as always of the handsome cubs


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Peter remind me was snowdrop their sister?


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

i don't know Snowdrop! Who's she then?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovely pics of your lovely boys!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Peter Galbavy said:


> i don't know Snowdrop! Who's she then?


One of heather's cats and my girls mum. I thought you had taken a photo oh her. Must have been mistaken!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Peter Galbavy said:


> At the beginning of November I was invited to take part in a photo shoot for the Beaumont Sainsbury Ankmal Hospital, which is the vet practice attached to the RVC and is the vets the boys are registered at.
> 
> The pics below are the result. I am still waiting for a reference to the photographer but I will credit the album once I get it.
> 
> ...


Awesome gingers :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> One of heather's cats and my girls mum. I thought you had taken a photo oh her. Must have been mistaken!


Ah! Is Snowdrop the same as Fleur? Perhaps Heather renamed her... If it is then no, she was just a big sister to my boys as she arrived at 6 months old when my boys were born and shared the living room with them for a couple of months.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Peter Galbavy said:


> Ah! Is Snowdrop the same as Fleur? Perhaps Heather renamed her... If it is then no, she was just a big sister to my boys as she arrived at 6 months old when my boys were born and shared the living room with them for a couple of months.


You are probably right as just had a look at Kassiopeia's pedigree and she isn't one of heathers own cats. Snowdrop was her pedigree name!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Can't believe I nearly missed this thread!!!!!! Lovely to see the boys again :thumbup:


----------



## alrhios (May 7, 2010)

Beautiful cats x


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

Beautiful photos of beautiful cats!!


----------

